# AF 4 days late, lots of cramping and wet discharge



## withlove

Hi ladies. I'm not sure what's going on but I'll try to explain!

AF is 4 days late today. I took a test at 14 dpo the day she was due and it was negative. I've been having AF cramps since about 7 dpo, and since AF was due I've also had dizziness, a sort of sea sick/ travel sickness feeling, being really worn out easily and headaches. All of which I usually get when I have AF but not before. Could these be pregnancy symptoms? The only difference is these cramps go away for a while then come back, whereas with AF I have full blown, constant cramping all up my legs and abdomen.

For the past few days I've been sure that I would wake up and AF would have arrived. I also have lots of wet discharge and my (tmi) vaginal walls are really swollen. I know it is common to have cramping in early pregnancy but I'm not sure if these AF type cramps would be normal, it's like AF is already here or is arriving in the next 5 minutes.

So is it possible I could be pregnant or is it more likely AF is just playing tricks and will spring on me any minute? I don't know what to think. I only have one test left so don't want to waste it as I know funds will be low next cycle to buy many more tests. 

Thanks in advance for any advice/replies x


----------



## megrenade

The seasick/travel sickness feeling sounds pretty convincing to me.


----------



## withlove

Thankyou...I think I will leave it a few days to test and see if AF rears her ugly head x


----------



## clarissa_b

Hey Withlove. Im late aswell. AF was due yesterday and no sign of her at all. Did IC's y'day and today with FMU and BFN's. Apart from having really sore boobs for weeks now i have no other symptoms. Know exactly what you mean about the wetness though. Baby Dust xx


----------



## withlove

I was the same when AF was due. I had no symptoms. Since then quite a few have arrived. I'm wondering if I ov'd later than I thought. Just used my last test and got a faint line. Fx'd for you and babydust :) xx


----------



## clarissa_b

OMG withlove have you any pics??!! Sooo pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Bells81

Hey ladies,

I was due AF yesterday but have no signs at all. I have pregnancy signs but all my tests have been bfn :(

It's soooooooooo frustrating. I would rather AF be here so we can try again next cycle or have a BFP. 

I had a sweep around my cervix (sorry if tmi) and I have no sign of the witch? But it has set of mild cramping. No wonder they do it to kick start labour! I just have lots of milky coloured, semi-wet cm.

Grrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Roxie

pictures? :)


----------



## wavescrash

Sounds like me... swollen vaginal walls and wet discharge. I also set off some cramping by checking my cervical position (high and firm but mushy, whatever that means.) I've had a ton of BFNs though with AF due to arrive any day now. FX for us all.


----------



## LovefromLA

From what I've read on tons of websites and heard from people who have been pregnant the wet feeling is completely normal! Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as you. Af is due today but I tested yesterday and got a BFN :( I decided I'd wait it out and see if she shows her ugly face today and if not I'll test in the am! I have the wetness too as well as headaches, fatigue and sore bb.. Could be from AF, idk.. I also had a week of spotting so maybe that was the witch herself showing early and WAY lighter than normal.. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Hun :)


----------



## Mjm073

Well I just got my BFP yesterday, and I had a lot of the symptoms you're having. I would get really dizzy everytime I stood up and cramping. When AF was due I started getting AF cramps and I just knew I was out, and I just knew I would wake up with AF BUT I didn't. I have a lotion-like cm and my cervix is really high where I can barely reach it. I am not having AF cramps anymore but more of O cramps, but a little stronger.


----------



## Marini_Mare

wavescrashove said:


> Sounds like me... swollen vaginal walls and wet discharge. I also set off some cramping by checking my cervical position (high and firm but mushy, whatever that means.) I've had a ton of BFNs though with AF due to arrive any day now. FX for us all.

I've been feeling the EXACT same way... even had those light AF cramps, felt wet, would've BET that AF arrived, then it was just wet cm :wacko: ...except I'm 12 days late! got super + OPKs 5,6,7 days ago.. so I could've just O'd super late :shrug: haven't tested in 5 days... just waiting it out now :blush:


----------



## clarissa_b

How we all doing now? AF is now 3 days late and still bfn's :( :(


----------



## Gem87

Hi ladies wondered if I could join in currently 2 days late and BFN on superdrug ! Feeling your pain! Lol


----------



## clarissa_b

its so unfair of mother nature isnt it Gem. Give us either one or the other for goodness sake!!


----------



## withlove

Hi ladies. I did another test and it was bfn so thinking the faint line I got was an evap. Not sure whether to buy a good test from Boots or Superdrug but don't want to waste money for a bfn. Was out with OH yesterday for our 2nd anniversary and had to come home early because I felt so ill. I have AF cramps on and off in the day but they are usually constant when the :witch: arrives. It's awful not knowing what's going on. I feel like AF is trying her hardest to start but it just doesn't happen :wacko: My nipples are getting really sore aswell but this happens when AF is due too...:shrug:

How is everyone else? Fx'd we get our bfp's or AF at least arrives!x


----------



## withlove

Mjm073 said:


> Well I just got my BFP yesterday, and I had a lot of the symptoms you're having. I would get really dizzy everytime I stood up and cramping. When AF was due I started getting AF cramps and I just knew I was out, and I just knew I would wake up with AF BUT I didn't. I have a lotion-like cm and my cervix is really high where I can barely reach it. I am not having AF cramps anymore but more of O cramps, but a little stronger.

Congrats on your bfp :happydance: 
Your symptoms sound exactly how I feel. Yesterday all day I was dizzy, weak, exhausted as soon as I left in the morning around 9am and had cramping. I've been sure AF is going to come but she doesn't every time. How many dpo were you when you got the bfp? :flower:


----------



## emmalou233

Can i join this group I am one day late did a cheap test (poundland one) last night and got a BFN.. I too have cramping, feeling sick and giddy.... keep thinking AF is going to come so keep having to run out the office to the toilet but its just wetness :( not sure whats going on


----------



## withlove

Hi emmalou233, sorry you're going through this too :( It's hard not knowing what's happening...I get to the point where I want AF to arrive just so I know what's going on and can focus on next cycle instead of being stuck in limbo. I hope things become clearer for you soon :hugs:


----------



## LovefromLA

withlove said:


> Mjm073 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got my BFP yesterday, and I had a lot of the symptoms you're having. I would get really dizzy everytime I stood up and cramping. When AF was due I started getting AF cramps and I just knew I was out, and I just knew I would wake up with AF BUT I didn't. I have a lotion-like cm and my cervix is really high where I can barely reach it. I am not having AF cramps anymore but more of O cramps, but a little stronger.
> 
> Congrats on your bfp :happydance:
> Your symptoms sound exactly how I feel. Yesterday all day I was dizzy, weak, exhausted as soon as I left in the morning around 9am and had cramping. I've been sure AF is going to come but she doesn't every time. How many dpo were you when you got the bfp? :flower:Click to expand...

Yay for you BFP! I'm so happy for you! And Wishing you the best :))) I'm also curious as to how many dpo you were you you got it because I'm starting to think I'm out too.. Af was due yesterday and I took a test after work and got a bfn :(.. I've been getting really lightheaded and dizzy at work then I start feeling like I'm in a car and I'm car sick and I'm going to puke. My hands get clammy and I start to sweat on my face like I'm hot but the rest of me is cold?.. OH! And did I mention these ungodly awful headaches :( Idk what's going on with me ladies! I'm starting to think that the light spotting was af a week early and EXTREMELY light! :( I wish I'd just get an answer one way or another! Good luck to the rest of you beautiful women, I'm going to test tomorrow morning with fmu and I'll let you guys know! <3


----------



## clarissa_b

oh Withlove im sorry! i think you should wait at least a day to see if AF arrives and if she doesnt i would def buy a boots/clearblue/whatever and try again. fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Mjm073

I was only 9 DPO when I got my BFP. I used the FRER test though.

Here are my symptoms FYI: watery-like cm, lower back pain, cramping (started like AF now feels like o cramps but stronger), rumbling feeling in stomach, dizziness when I stand up (not as bad now), my cervix was really high and I think soft the day of and the day before I found out, I haven't been very hungry.

That's pretty much it right now. My BBs havent been sore at all, but they're normally sore before I start AF so that was a sign for me.

Gl!!!!


----------



## withlove

Thanks clarissa_b, I'm not too sad about it as my symptoms are getting worse and just screaming 'pregnant' to me! I'm going to wait a few days then test with a FRER/Clearblue digi...how's everything going with you?

Mjm073 - I'm going to test with a FRER in a few days. I have every symptom you've stated. I have dizziness when I'm standing and walking but it goes when I sit down or rest...the same with nausea, it's worse when I'm moving about. I thought the dizziness could be hunger but once I start eating I just can't stomach anything. It's been so bad today I was really really sure AF was here. I just checked and it's just lots & lots of watery discharge. 

My bbs are really sore but they are usually before AF...they're definately alot sorer than usual though.

Thanks for sharing :) I feel hopeful!!


----------



## mancil06

Ugh I don't know about you all but I have a sink full of dirty dishes but everytime I go and try to wash them I want to puke! Hoping a cleaning fairy decides to show up and do it for me! 
Withlove- I hope you get a bfp when you test!!!! Your symptoms sound very promising :)


----------



## clarissa_b

im ok thanks withlove. no sign of af at all!! 3 days late now. still bfn's on IC's. Just wish af came or i got a bfp instead of this whole giving me nothing thing!! grrr


----------



## clarissa_b

found this. https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/687654-reassurance-those-upset-early-bfns.html


----------



## withlove

I hope things become clear for you (and me) soon. It's so frustrating being stuck in limbo! If all my symptoms lead to AF, I must just be crazy and have imagined them all.

Thanks for the link! I have just read it and feel so much better. I think from now on I will wait until I'm a week late each cycle to test. Fx'd for us!!


----------



## Marini_Mare

I'll be two weeks late tomorrow (i think, if I O'ed late i would be 6dpo?) but still no AF, just lots of CM :shrug:


----------



## MsLaura

I got my BFP 2 days ago and I had ALL the same symptoms as you! The cramping on and off same with headaches. They came and went. And now I've noticed I only feel sick when I'm in the car. Im peeing aand burping all the time. I'm 6w5d
Good luck!


----------



## clarissa_b

wow laura. how late was your af? congrats! xx


----------



## jayjay20

im 4 days late im bloated i have been having night sweats, loose stool, very gassy also having acid reflex, semi cramping, i get hungry but when i eat i feel like im about to throw up my boobs feel fine im wet im always running to the bathroom thinking im having my period because of it but im just wet and i dont remember ovulating this past month and usually before i get my period i bleed very lightly but not this time i havent gotten anything are these pregnancy symptoms ?


----------



## Ponzie

I swore that when I finally got pregnant, I would come back and post to the forums. My fiancé and I have been trying to conceive for about 11 months and just found out I'm 6.5 weeks along! 

My cycle is about 33-35 days so it varies a little. Since my cycle is a little different, I went off discharge to determine when I was ovulating. About 1 week prior to my expected period, I noticed a FEW brown spots. I had started to cramp the night before so I was already wearing a panty liner, just in case. At this point, I wasnt paying much attention to the dates. As quick as the discharge came, it was gone. I continued to cramp a little and it would come and go, not like regular cramps where it was constant. The watery discharge came a few days later, about 3 days before my expected period. It was like water was coming out of me. Honestly at first, I was concerned I had peed in my pants haha. That lasted for about 2-3 days. I started googling the symptom and of course it meant anything under the sun. I started feeling queasy throughout the day, however, my breast were NOT sore so I thought maybe I was just making myself sick. My period was a day late (Mon) so I rushed to CVS and bought a test, First Response. That test was negative. Day three (Weds) of being late, I tested again with a Clear Blue. I got an immediate positive. I tested again on day 5 (Fri) and again, it was positive. I went to the Dr on Monday, very excited, and took their test to confirm. Both the urine and blood tests were negative. We were devastated and thought maybe we had an early miscarriage. We went home and I expected to start bleeding any day, but it never came. My breast didnt start hurting until that Thursday. Previously, the lack of soreness made me think I wasnt pregnant because that is one of the BIG signs according to the interwebs. Finally on Friday I took another Clear Blue test and it was positive. We went back to the Dr and although their test showed a faint pink line, they confirmed I am pregnant! So long story short, I think the water discharge is a good sign =)


----------

